# Transporting in back of pickup



## RebelWithACause122

So, ever since I got my kayak, I've been transporting in the back of my pickup truck. It sticks out the back about 4 feet beyond the open tailgate, and I always have a red flag on it. I always worry, especially in stop-and-go traffic, that someone is going to run into the kayak and damage it. Well, yesterday evening, I was on my way to the lake for some kayak fishing and was rear-ended by someone who apparently wasn't paying attention. I got lucky as far as the kayak goes... the only thing that saved it was the fact that my truck has the ZR2 offroad suspension package... the front end of the Pontiac Grand Am that hit me, went under the tail of the kayak and slammed into my hitch. He hit me hard enough to bend the rear end of the frame rails... now my bumper and hitch are angled down. I certainly need to get it fixed, I'm towing a 16' boat all the way to North Carolina on vacation next month. I'm just glad I dodged the bullet with the kayak this time. Anyone else ever have this fear? Anyone know if his car insurance would have covered the kayak in the event that it was damaged?


----------



## tadluvadd

pretty shure they wouldent cover the yak.that would be a seperate policy.but as long as the load is marked clearly,the guy behind you has a responsibility to stop at assured clear distance i would think.im shure somone that has more time then me can hunt,and send you a link.


----------



## BJR

I carry mine in my pickup. I called the State Police my first year about problems. They said it was perfectly legal as long as it was flagged. You would have to talk to an insurance person but you can believe I would raise seven kinds of hell if my kayak was damaged and the insurance balked. At night I stick a small blinking led flasher (cheap) on the rudder. Sorry about your luck.


----------



## RustyGoat

I have the same worry every time i haul my kayak. The kayak sticks 2' past the open tailgate. I have a flag on it but I still worry about it getting hit. Ive been meaning to talk to my insurance agent to see what they say about coverage in the event of an uninsured driver rear ending me or something.


----------



## Bubbagon

Just leave the tailgate closed and stick it angling up.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Bubbagon said:


> Just leave the tailgate closed and stick it angling up.


To much of a pain, and with some longer boats, and a shorter bed, more than half the boat would be hanging over. If strapping a boat to tight in heat is a problem, I can only imagine what having that much weight on one point could do . 

I have always wondered the same thing, my coosa is 2-3 feet past the tailgate. For some reason people try to get as close as they can to tail of the boat.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I have a 6' bed (S10) and a 12' kayak. With the tailgate down, the kayak sticks out about 4 feet beyond the end of the tailgate. I also have a hard tonneau cover on the truck, which has to be closed when I'm driving, so sticking out the back is really the only way for me to go. Like I said, the offroad suspension package on my truck kept the kayak just up out of the way of the impact... but if I'd been hit by a truck, suv, van, crossover, or even just a bigger car... then the kayak surely would have suffered damage. Since insurance will be involved in this incident, I'll be asking my agent about the coverage.

I know I was hauling legally, I always have that red flag on when transporting that way. The sheriff certainly had no problem with my load or how I was hauling it... The driver who rear-ended me was cited, not me. Besides, I can understand someone questioning my load if they hit the load without hitting the truck. But load or no load, that guy slammed into my stopped truck... IN SPITE of 4' of bright yellow plastic tipped with a red flag sticking out behind the truck.

I'll let you guys know what my insurance agent says about covering my cargo... so that I know where I'll stand if anything like this ever happens again.


----------



## Bowhunter57

RebelWithACause122,
Do you know if the guy was texting or not, when he hit you? It's not against the law, yet, but it is within certain cities.

In 2010, the Ohio House of Representatives passed legislation that would ban texting while driving anywhere in the state. The House voted to make it a primary offense with a $150 fine. The bill was sent to the Ohio Senate, where it was still under consideration in November 2010.

I'm glad that the guy has insurance, for your sake.  It's a huge hassel if they don't. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> Anyone know if his car insurance would have covered the kayak in the event that it was damaged?


Depends on his policy, I guess comprehensive insurance might do that IF he's carrying it, but I really don't know.

Good question for your agent next time you talk to them.

Thank goodness that it was just your truck. It would have been a really bad day if the yak was damaged. 

You do OK in that rear ender?


----------



## fredg53

Insure the yak itself 100 bucks a year covers everything on it in it theft crash etc 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I'm fine Backlashed, just wasted 45 minutes of yak-fishing time... and will waste more time getting it checked out and fixed... but still very thankful. I was on the water within an hour of the accident so I can't complain too much. I would have no way to prove it if I did suspect him of texting, but if anything, he was talking on the phone. When I got hit, I looked around, shut off my truck, set the parking brake, and got out... when I got out of my truck and looked at the guy who hit me, he had his phone to his ear... don't know if he was talking when he hit me or if he made a call immediately after the impact. He got cited and as long as I don't have too much trouble getting his insurance company to pay out, I'm not too upset over the whole situation. Although the other driver DID mention that he'd just gotten his license back... I didn't ask what it had been suspended for, but most likely either too many moving violations (menace to everyone's safety on the road) or DUI (also a menace to everyone's safety on the road). I'm guessing his insurance rates were already high... have fun paying those premiums now.


----------



## Bubbagon

USMC_Galloway said:


> To much of a pain, and with some longer boats, and a shorter bed, more than half the boat would be hanging over. If strapping a boat to tight in heat is a problem, I can only imagine what having that much weight on one point could do .


Say huh? I did it this way for 7 years, and about 50 guys I know carry their boats this way.
You tie the front of the boat down to a low tie down in the front of the bed. Some guys just go with that. But then some guys will add a strap on the back, just tight enough to keep it from bouncing.
Stucky carries his boat this way everywhere he goes. 
As far as carrying a boat, I can't think of too many easier ways. 
...and it does take care of the original question.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Stucky also has a full sized bed on a full sized truck. If some one has a crew cap on a mid sized truck like a tacoma or Colorado something like that with a 4 ft bed. with a 12 -14 ft yak it can't be to good for the boat to sit up with more.weight on the side hanging over.


----------



## Bubbagon

I guess I don't consider a 4 foot bed a pick up truck.


----------



## BJR

I have a crew cab with a 6' bed. My kayak is 13' 6" and sticks out a bunch. I saw a contraption at Dick's Sporting and since I never buy what I can build, I made this out of Oak. It fits in my hitch receiver, it's very strong and does a good job holding my yak level with the bed. I bungee the back and use a ratchet strap in the front. If I welded I would have used square steel.


----------



## TheCream

I use a metal bed extender similar to the wooden one above. I have a large red reflector on each side of the extender and also a blaze orange flag on the end of the yak. I still worry about getting rear ended, but thus far it hasn't happened. Combine all the high-vis stuff with my blaze orange ratchet strap on the back, and there are no valid excuses for not seeing the end of my boat.


----------



## BJR

The scary thing is the number of young (and older) people who drive too fast while texting and talking on their cell with no regard for others. About two years ago I would have killed a young girl who blew through a yield sign while texting. If I had not been alert, she would be dead. I quess Rebelwithacause is lucky he wasen't on a motorcyle. I hope we pass legislation soon regarding cell phones.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Yes, BJR... it's a good thing I wasn't on my motorcycle. However, when I'm on my motorcycle, I am always much more aware of my surroundings. We riders have to watch out for all the idiots on the road, because a "minor fender bender" is a rare occurence on a bike. In over 10 years of riding, there have been 3 instances where I could have been killed if I wasn't ANTICIPATING the other driver to do something stupid. No offense to anyone I encounter on the road, but in order to stay alive, I automatically assume that every car I see is driven by an incompetent and/or distracted person (when I'm on my bike). If I'm in stop-and-go traffic on my motorcycle, I leave a large enough gap between me and the vehicle ahead of me so that I have an escape path... and I certainly DO watch my mirrors to keep an eye on the person behind me... ESPECIALLY when I notice that they are distracted (on the cell phone, constantly turning around to check on a baby, anything like that). And yes, there was one time when this likely saved my life... traffic on 76 came to an abrupt halt (from highway speed), it even caught me by surprise and I had to get on my brakes hard... which caused me to check my mirrors and the car behind me rocked forward (as the driver applied the brakes) much too late... I bailed out of the lane and took the shoulder, rumble strips and all. The guy that had been following me ended up screeching to a stop right next to me, about 5 feet behind the car that had been in front of me... NOT enough room for my bike.

As a few of you may be aware, I've just finished building an ultra-light trailer... which I intend to use so that I can haul my kayak around with the motorcycle instead of always needing my gas-guzzling truck. I was actually feeling pretty good about trailering the kayak behind the bike, because all that bright yellow plastic should increase the visibility from the rear (my bike is dark-colored). Now, though I still intend to use the trailer for hauling the kayak behind my bike... I realize that no matter how visible something is... a driver who is distracted enough still isn't going to see it.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Throw it in, tie it on, i do tail gate down, and go, no flag, 6.5 bed, had nine on my truck once, two canoe's, one 17 foot, no worries......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snakecharmer

StuckAtHome said:


> Throw it in, tie it on, i do tail gate down, and go, no flag, 6.5 bed, had nine on my truck once, two canoe's, one 17 foot, no worries......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Keep doing that and you'll get a ticket soon.........You need an orange or red flag when carrying oversize items.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Lol, whatever, have two cop buddies that go with me time to time, you'd have to be doing something else for them to mess with you...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snakecharmer

StuckAtHome said:


> Lol, whatever, have two cop buddies that go with me time to time, you'd have to be doing something else for them to mess with you...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If someone runs into you , you may be at fault not them,

Effective Date: 10-01-1953

4513.09 Red light or flag required.


(A) Whenever the load upon any vehicle extends to the rear four feet or more beyond the bed or body of such vehicle, there shall be displayed at the extreme rear end of the load, at the times specified in section 4513.03 of the Revised Code, a red light or lantern plainly visible from a distance of at least five hundred feet to the sides and rear. The red light or lantern required by this section is in addition to the red rear light required upon every vehicle. At any other time there shall be displayed at the extreme rear end of such load a red flag or cloth not less than sixteen inches square.

(B) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.

Amended by 128th General Assembly File No. 9, HB 1, § 101.01, eff. 10/16/2009.

Effective Date: 01-01-2004


----------



## turkeyt

If you are worried about your boats hanging out past the bed then put the light on the end of your boat. You can wire it and plug it into your hitch plug or get a battery operated LED light. I have a magnet based light for my 14ft Jon.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Lol, rule Nazi.
Did you know also It is illegal to get a fish drunk in Ohio, or It is illegal to fish for whales on Sunday.

I think I will continue the way I'm doing it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BJR

He Rebel, sounds like I touched a nerve; didn't mean too. I've been riding since 1971 and hope to ride when I can no longer walk. Just sold my Goldwing and hope to get another soon.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Oh it's no problem BJR, I was agreeing with you... It would have been much scarier on my bike... which is the very reason I'm more aware of my surroundings when I ride than when I'm in my truck. Sorry for my rant on perils of motorcycle riding in the midst of distracted drivers... this thread is supposed to be about the perils of kayak transportation in the back of my truck.

StuckAtHome, you can get away with an extended load and no flag... even though it's legally required. But just because you CAN get away with it, doesn't mean you always WILL. The biggest problem would be if someone hit the load without hitting your vehicle... which I agree is not very likely with a kayak due to the visibility of lots of (usually brightly colored) plastic. If you were transporting a 2x12 that stuck 6 feet out the back of your truck, and let's say the car behind you bumped into it and broke their grill... or perhaps you stopped in traffic just past a parking lot entrance and some entered or exited the lot thinking there was space and ended up hitting your extended load, then you would be responsible for the damages. I doubt it would have changed MY situation, but I was glad I had my flag on, because means I was totally "legal". I'm not gonna tell you what to do, we all make our own decisions and I know not everyone agrees with all the ones I make... I'm just saying, there are a few (however unlikely) scenarios the could bite you on the flag issue.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

On a weird note , that goes along with the bike theme, tonight on the way home from class I seena guy on a bike going down 70. Well a car flys up behind him, way to close, trying to get him to move over a lane. A crappy move by the guy in the car yes, tailgating anyone is wrong, a bike is even worse. 

The weird/dumb part was, the car passed the bike, and the bike drops back, and gets right on the cars bumper. It looked like the front tire was almost rubbing on the bumper of the car. Would you really want to tailgate someone, who was just being a JackA to you.. on a bike none the less?!? No matter what happenes going 80 down the freeway, there is noway that turns out well for the rider?!


----------



## Ducky

StuckAtHome said:


> Throw it in, tie it on, i do tail gate down, and go, no flag, 6.5 bed, had nine on my truck once, two canoe's, one 17 foot, no worries......
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Except for your back window


----------



## StuckAtHome

I don't break back window's, that's bubbagon's trick. And i don't worry about people behind me, i drive too fast. i don't wear seatbelt's, unless in wife's car, beeping drive's me nuts. If they can't see my big RED truck in front of them, or the multi colored kayak's,a tiny flag ain't going to help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StuckAtHome

I just measured my hitch, its almost 2 feet past my bed, what isle in Lowes are the tiny red flags located ? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fredg53

Bottom line insure ur boat 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jsm197

I have the same truck as you rebel and a 13'5" kayak. I've transported my yak both tailgate up and tailgate down. I prefer tailgate up but I feel like it catches a lot of wind so I transport it flat when I take the highway, but I always worry about it getting hit. It's pretty scary on the road now a days! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome

It is, kayak's wouldn't get touched unless another big truck hits me then I'm not so concerned about the boat when i can't walk no more

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RebelWithACause122

JSM I've never attempted to haul with tailgate up... I have a hard tonneau on my truck so I always haul with the tailgate open and the yak sticking out. Only exception is when I'm going on vacation down to North Carolina... then, I put the kayak up on the roof. I have a bed extender (similar to what BJR posted in this thread, only mine is 2 inch steel) from Harbor Freight, and I can reverse it so that instead of the long end going in the hitch receiver and the short leg having the "T" section on it (at the height of the bed), I can put the short leg in the hitch receiver and the "T" bar on the long leg (at the height of the roof). Then I have a magnetic foam support that I put on the roof of the truck, and the kayak goes upside-down on top, spanning the gap from the roof to the "T" bar at the back. This allows me to use the bed of the truck for all our beach gear and such. Still, having it on the roof is not convenient for day-to-day use... I only do that to and from vacation... the rest of the time, it lays flat and sticks out the back.


----------



## Bubbagon

LOL!!! I've never seen so much hubbleloo over how to carry a yak in a pick up truck.
Much like the (fake) story on how the Americans spent millions of dollars designing a pen that would work in space (no gravity), while the Russians "used a pencil".

Throw that thing in the back and slap a red flag on it. PERIOD. In other words, use the pencil you already own.

Side note: There is absolutely no law on how FAR things can stick out the back once you slap a red flag on there.
I know this because I asked every cop I could find as I used to transport my 16 foot canoe in mt 6 foot truck bed all the time.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I know Bubbagon, that's the way I haul mine pretty much every time (like I said, only exception is when I'm making the long drive to North Carolina with it). The issue was just with getting rear-ended while the kayak was sticking out like that. I know my load was legal, and that the other driver was 100% at fault. What I don't know is if car insurance would cover the load I'm carrying in the event that the accident damaged that load (the kayak in this case). I feel fortunate that the kayak wasn't damaged, but if car insurance won't cover it, maybe fredg53 is right... I need boat insurance on my kayaks. I bought both my Hobies used, for about a grand each... new, this model is $1800. I will ask the insurance adjuster about covering valuables that I might be hauling in my vehicle at the time of an accident, and I may just be asking my insurance agent about some of the details of my comprehensive coverage, and if I need to expand it to cover the kayak/s.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

How many of you transport your kayak on top of a car? So, the guy who rear-ended my truck had lousy insurance, but I finally got them to the point where they are ready to pay for repairs. Next problem is their LAME rental policy... which requires me to rent the vehicle on my own credit card, then submit my receipt to them for reimbursement... and they'll pay "UP TO" $25 per day. Now, I've never personally rented a car before, but from what I gather... IF I'm able to find and rent a vehicle for that price, it will certainly not be anything with a bed or a trailer hitch. My truck will need to be in the shop for 4-5 days minimum, but any damage found that requires expense beyond the original estimate means that we'll have to wait on their adjuster to come out and assess it and come to an agreement with the body shop... trouble there is, they've already pretty much required this extra delay, by failing to quote anything for a particular damaged item. The original estimate makes note of that particular damage, but no dollar amount assigned to it because the estimator didn't know if it could be fixed, or would need to be replaced... so whichever my body shop decides, we'll still have to wait on their adjuster... and these people are slow. 

So I will be without my truck for a week, maybe two (goodness I hope not any longer than that)... and if I want to rent a truck while mine is in the shop, it will be out of my own pocket. On top of all this, my vacation to North Carolina is just over 3 weeks away... and I NEED MY TRUCK for that. Assuming that my check from insurance gets here soon, and I can get the repairs done in time for my vacation... between now and then, do I just give up on kayaking? Or do I make my wife drive whatever little compact car I can get for $25 a day, and steal her Passat wagon and try to haul my Hobie around on top of that? It has roof rails but no cross bars (I need to get some though). Even though it's not an exceptionally tall car, that's a significant height to lift my Hobie... I may have to remove all of the gear and accessories that I normally leave attached to and/or strapped on the yak. This is going to be a royal pain, I think the insurance company should provide me with a vehicle comparable to the one that I'm forced to do without... but state law simply requires them to provide me "a rental car". I'm about to go out and buy a $500 beater truck, then sell it once I get my truck back... I'd rather have a rusty old regular-cab truck with manual windows and no ac than have to put up with a Chevy Aveo that can't carry my kayak, or even a 1-piece fishing rod.


----------



## backlashed

My truck is in the shop right now and Enterprise gave me a Dodge loaded minivan for $27/day, instate.

Might have to call his insurance company and twist their arm, threaten to call an attorney and so on. You NEED that truck for work, don't you? 

Maybe you do need to call an attorney.


----------



## Bubbagon

Have you tried turning the claim into your own insurance company, let them handle everything and then subsequently pursue the other driver's company?

Anyway, the Passat wagon will work just fine. Take all the gear off the top of the yak, flip it upside down on the luggage rack and strap her down. Just be careful on teh bow and stern tie downs. You don't want to cinch them too tight or it can bend your boat in the heat.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I'll check with Enterprise, but I'm guessing a pickup truck is gonna cost more. I am not going to get a lawyer involved, the lawyer will cost more than me just paying the difference.

I called my insurance agent and talked with her about it, but since I had a (my first) claim last fall, I didn't want to file a claim with my insurance company and affect my rates... two claims (even for not-at-fault accidents, or whatever other reason) in 8 months is likely to cause a rate increase. I'll deal with the scumbags myself.

I know I can use the wagon... it's just that much more hassle and time each time I go out, since I'll have to remove everything before loading, re-rig after unloading it at the lake, then tearing it all down again when I get off the water. Not to mention the fact that I usually kayak alone, and getting a big heavy Hobie Outback onto the roof solo is going to be interesting. I know it's possible, and if I had to do it regularly, I'd own a lighter kayak, and/or spend the money on one of those kayak lift-assist roof rack thingys... I just have a truck in order to make hauling easier... yak goes in upright, fully rigged with all my gear strapped to it, and I hook on a few cam-buckle straps, pull 'em tight and go.

Anyone out there regularly solo-loading a 70lb hull onto a roof rack?


----------



## BJR

I went fishing today and caught 12 crappie!! WTF!!!!!


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> Anyone out there regularly solo-loading a 70lb hull onto a roof rack?


That would be me and my hernia. 

I loaded 3 yaks on the Tundra by myself with the 73# Cuda on the top, unloaded them and popped my hernia doing that. I have to keep reminding myself I'm not 30 anymore, so, I'm now working on a lift for my Tundra. 

Check YouTube, there are some good designs out there. I ran into a guy last year at CC that solo loaded his pedal hybrid with a fiberglass hull (you canoe maybe) onto his Jetta. Used PVC to make assist rollers. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Well backlashed, I actually AM still 30, and I can hoist it up there when I need to(the desk job hasn't taken THAT much outta me yet). I just don't have much daylight left once I get off work, and I hate to waste any of it. Also, it's one thing if I'm going out for a 6-hour kayak fishing trip on Saturday... but it's a lot of effort for an hour or two in the evening. And I don't plan to build or buy anything 'cause I sure hope I don't have the use the station wagon for too long. I'm sure this sounds like I'm just complaining a lot... sorry for that. I'm just frustrated with this whole situation. I need to focus on being glad that I still have a kayak, that it wasn't damaged in the accident, and that in a few weeks I'll be able to put all this behind me.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I just got my truck back from the body shop today after work. It took way too long because the lame insurance company (of the guy who rear ended me) was dragging it's feet. Even the body shop guy was getting upset because my truck was bolted into frame machine for over a week, holding up other jobs. Anyway, I'm glad to have it back. The first thing I did was drive the truck home, load all my gear back in the kayak, slide it into the back the truck and head for the lake. I didn't have a whole lot of time, but got a solid hour on the water. I managed 4 bass and 3 crappie, none of them spectacular but still fun.

I feel for all you guys that load your kayaks on roof racks regularly. I did it a few times and it just takes more time and effort. Maybe I carry too much crap when I go kayak fishing. Regardless, glad to have my pickup again.


----------



## Bubbagon

RebelWithACause122 said:


> I feel for all you guys that load your kayaks on roof racks regularly. I did it a few times and it just takes more time and effort.


Man card, please...


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Bubbagon said:


> Man card, please...


Alright Bubba, I'll hand it over if you can beat me in a 4-mile kayak race on flat water. Lol.

I know I was being whiney, but honestly, it's not hoisting the 70 lb hull onto the roof that bothered me, it was the extra time. Most of my kayaking opportunites are evenings after work, which don't leave me a lot of time... I hate to waste any of that time rigging/unrigging. Like I said, maybe I carry too much crap when I kayak fish, but I get more time on the water when I can leave the yak rigged. Also helps prevent me from forgetting anything (let's just say, there was one time last week that it's a good thing I wasn't stopped by the Division of Watercraft). Great to have the truck again... that's what I'm saying.

Oh and let me know if you wanna race for that card.


----------



## flyphisherman

"Anyone out there regularly solo-loading a 70lb hull onto a roof rack?"

I'm the other guy out there that still does this. I've got a 75lb. yak and lifting it up over head will make you feel like you're in the olympic power lifting competition. Just kidding.....it's not that bad. The more you do it, the easier it is.


----------



## backlashed

"Like I said, maybe I carry too much crap when I kayak fish, but I get more time on the water when I can leave the yak rigged."

That's an issue with the Cuda. Its too dang heavy to lift onto the tailgate loaded. So I spend 10 minutes either putting gear on or taking gear off. I'm always anxious to get off the ramp either way. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> That's an issue with the Cuda. Its too dang heavy to lift onto the tailgate loaded. So I spend 10 minutes either putting gear on or taking gear off. I'm always anxious to get off the ramp either way.


I should weigh my Hobie Outback sometime when it's fully rigged. The battery for my fish finder is probably the heaviest single item, but it all adds up with the pedal drive system, aftermarket seat, fish finder, several scotty rod holders, tackle box, 3 spinning combos and a baitcaster, steel-framed scupper-hole dolly, 3lb anchor with rope, handheld GPS, pliers, fish stringer, waterproof box (with wallet, cell phone, & keys), PFD, water bottle (or 2 for a longer trip), and sometimes even a cooler with ice.

Now the water bottles, contents of my waterproof box, and the cooler (if needed) are added to the yak after it's unloaded from the back of my truck, but everything else stays in the yak. Not sure how much it all weighs, but with the dolly, I never bother to unload at the ramp... I simply park the truck, release the cam-buckle straps, pop the dolly in the scupper holes and slide the yak out & set it on the wheels. Then I just add that last minute stuff and roll the beast to the ramp. Loading it up is as easy as rolling it up to the back of the truck, setting the bow on the tailgate, then lifting the stern & sliding it in... a few cam-buckle straps get hooked & cinched and I'm on my way home.


----------



## RustyGoat

backlashed said:


> "Like I said, maybe I carry too much crap when I kayak fish, but I get more time on the water when I can leave the yak rigged."
> 
> That's an issue with the Cuda. Its too dang heavy to lift onto the tailgate loaded. So I spend 10 minutes either putting gear on or taking gear off. I'm always anxious to get off the ramp either way.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Ive been looking for a trailer to load my kayak on for the same reason. If I bring the trolling motor it really takes awhile to get everything ready and then take everything off when I leave. With a trailer I can just drag the kayak on and off the trailer fully rigged. Ive been wanting to pick up a utility trailer anyhow since going from a long bed to a short bed truck so I figure nows the time to finally get one.


----------



## backlashed

Look for a used PWC trailer, I understand they work well for kayaks. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I have used my utility trailer for kayak transportation before, but only when I wanted to carry multiple kayaks without removing the fiberglass tonneau cover on my truck. I am working on a trailer setup to pull behind my motorcycle... so that on nice days, I don't have to choose between riding the motorcycle and going kayaking. I built an ultralight trailer that is about 11 feet long & weighs 120 lbs on a certified scale. Just got it weighed and plated. Now I gotta mount the trailer ball on the bike and wire in the trailer harness. At this point, with all the other stuff I've got going on, it'll probably be 6 weeks 'til I get it all ready to go, but I'll put up photos once I've accomplished transporting the kayak to the lake with my bike.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Interesting thread to say the least. I think we had 8 kayaks tied down in the bed of my truck the last trip to AEP. 5-6 last Scioto trip.

On a side note I wish I remember what thread Bubba posted the picture of the car with (what looked like) 10 Kayaks on the top of it. That was a very interesting picture.


As far as putting it on top of a car one of my friends has an older Pungo and it has to weigh close to 70 or so it takes him about 5-6 minutes to load or unload it.


----------



## Bubbagon

Yeah, I have an Explorer with a Yakima rack, which adds 5 inches, and I load/unload my canoe by myself for years. And I'm definately older than most of you knuckleheads.

As far as a flat water race...sure, anytime. Paddles only.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Mykidsr1 said:


> As far as putting it on top of a car one of my friends has an older Pungo and it has to weigh close to 70 or so it takes him about 5-6 minutes to load or unload it.


It took me a couple minutes little longer (maybe 7 or 8 minutes) to load/unload the yak to/from the roof rack... I haven't really done it very often, and I certainly wanted to make sure it was on there solid to handle 70 mph on the highway. The more time consuming task was rigging/unrigging the kayak. Like I said, I take a lot of crap with me when kayak fishing. Also, I have an externally mounted, removeable transducer instead of one that is stuck inside the hull. I used to have it mounted inside the hull, but really missed the temperature reading, so I moved it outside and remove/reattach each time when I'm roof-hauling.

If I had to do it regularly, I'd certainly adapt to it... find a better way to secure it quickly to the roof rack, put the transducer inside the hull so it can stay, and so on.

As far as multiple kayaks in a pickup truck, I have a fiberglass hard tonneau on my truck... so with the tailgate down, I have like 16" of height... and my Hobies are like 13" high. And since my truck is an S10, I have only 40 inches between the wheel wells... and my Hobies are 33" wide. Sometimes I take the tonneau cover off, and I've stacked the kayaks with no problem... but when it's on, I've used the trailer. I've thought of trying to build a ladder rack that somehow works with the tonneau... but have too many projects on my plate as it is... maybe someday.


----------



## RustyGoat

The new kayak hauler. 12' tilt deck.


----------



## RustyGoat

I talked with my insurance agent (State Farm) today. I asked what was covered as far as the kayak in the bed goes. She said it would have to be filed as a claim on your homeowners policy, the auto policy wouldnt cover the kayak.


----------



## Bubbagon

What's that trailor doing attached to your kayak hauler?


----------



## RebelWithACause122

RustyGoat said:


> I talked with my insurance agent (State Farm) today. I asked what was covered as far as the kayak in the bed goes. She said it would have to be filed as a claim on your homeowners policy, the auto policy wouldnt cover the kayak.


I may have to have a chat with mine... I can't see my homeowner's insurance covering anything that happens off of my property. In reality, in the case of someone rear-ending ME, I would expect the auto insurance company retained by the at-fault driver to pay for all property damages, vehicle or otherwise. I'm pretty sure that other types of property are covered... such as if someone lost control of their vehicle and plowed through my fence... that's property damage caused by their accident. I think the cargo of my vehicle, being hauled in a legal manner, OUGHT to be covered as well, but I certainly wouldn't count on an insurance company (especially a lame one like the one I just had to deal with) to do what OUGHT to be done... they often do only the minimum that is required by law. Certainly a good conversation for my insurance agent. I think I'll give her a call and clarify a few things.


----------



## RustyGoat

Bubbagon said:


> What's that trailor doing attached to your kayak hauler?


With the trailer i can have the kayak fully rigged sitting on it in the garage. Just hook and go go. Its a real time consuming process to load everything in the truck then unload and rig everything when i get to the water. Especially with the trolling motor. With the trailer is as simple as dragging it on and off.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

This weekend I loaded up 4 of my boats and took them down for all the kids to have fun in, and test out. Taking this picture made me think of this thread!

4 yaks no problem!


----------



## jsm197

USMC_Galloway said:


> This weekend I loaded up 4 of my boats and took them down for all the kids to have fun in, and test out. Taking this picture made me think of this thread!
> 
> 4 yaks no problem!


Nice! That's how it is done 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon

RustyGoat said:


> Just hook and go go. Its a real time consuming process to load everything in the truck then unload and rig everything when i get to the water. Especially with the trolling motor. With the trailer is as simple as dragging it on and off.




4 pages of "How to haul a kayak in the back of a pickup"....this is TRULY the essence of this site!! LOL!!!

I guess to each his own. I can't think of anything easier than loading a kayak, rigged or not, into the bed of a pickup. Except of course, a tilt trailor!
95% of the places I fish, a trailor would be WAY more assache and aggravation than it's worth. And trailors, and wire harnesses, are just a PIA in my opinion.

Like I said, to each his own. Enjoy the trailor.


----------



## wacafun

This is what I use to haul my yaks and canoes:
http://soggybottomoutfitters.net/easy-roll-removable-truck-rack-double-version/


----------

